# WARNING:  Vanco Continental Tyres



## ivecotrucker (Dec 22, 2016)

Whenever I have replied to the question "which tyres are best" I have never hesitated to recommend Vanco Continentals. I would have got around 75,000 miles out of my last set but for an irrepairable puncture and some very slight side wall hairline deterioration on the sun facing side but at 10 years old I decided to renew the whole lot. I have had similar performance from this make in the past so I don't regard this as exceptional.

However, Vanco seem to have drastically changed. Out of the replacement set of 6 tyres, 2 developed large egg shaped lumps on the tyre wall at only about 400 miles. Another 2 developed a peculiar faint ripple pattern across the width of the tyre wall which has been passed as 'probably safe' by an MOT Examiner but they have only done about 1,000 miles so far. So out of 6 tyres, 2 were instant write offs & another 2 have a distinct fault. The tyres were purchased and fitted at two different dealers so I don't think it is a tyre fitter's fault.

Now for the bad news. I cannot find any company that admits to making the Vanco brand - no website, no head office, no phone number or address. According to some dealers I have spoken to, the Vanco brand has no 'permanent manufacturing base'. Some come from an unspecified factory in Poland, some from ?maybe Slovakia or Hungary or some other unspecified source. Maybe the company has changed hands ? I notice the new tyres are a lot flimsier, with a thinner tread and very poor moulding joints on the inside of the wall.

So guess who ends up out of pocket ? - yup, the punter. The suppliers have come up with all sorts of cock & bull excuses as to why they are not liable.

Anyway..... Happy Christmas & a great New Wildcamping Year to you all,

Cheers,     Ivecotrucker


----------



## Robmac (Dec 22, 2016)

Good to see you about Mike. Hope you are both well.


----------



## colinm (Dec 22, 2016)

A very strange thread!
Continental make Vanco's, and if you can't find their website you ain't looking too hard, but what difference does that make ? your contract is with the supplier not the manufacturer.
Which model Vanco's are they? Vanco2, Vanco100,  or Vanco200 ?


----------



## Chris356 (Dec 22, 2016)

Looks like there's counterfeit tyres around now as well as tobacco etc


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 22, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> Looks like there's counterfeit tyres around now as well as tobacco etc



There are cos i bought 2 for soda and after fitting them to f/wheels could not steer at low speed round corners plus they were like driving on ice and wore outside edges of within weeks so binned them.
Have now been told that some are slow speed tractor/trailer tyres remolded and sold as car tyres by a chap i know in the trade.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 22, 2016)

Contact details;-

Continental Corporation -Contact information

Richard


----------



## MEP (Dec 22, 2016)

I e-mailed Continental about Tyre pressures for my Van fitted with Vanco Tyres and they gave me a comprehensive reply very informative and quick Perhaps contact them the address I used was: Administrator.Technical@conti.de


----------



## martyncc (Dec 22, 2016)

*Vanco*



ivecotrucker said:


> Whenever I have replied to the question "which tyres are best" I have never hesitated to recommend Vanco Continentals. I would have got around 75,000 miles out of my last set but for an irrepairable puncture and some very slight side wall hairline deterioration on the sun facing side but at 10 years old I decided to renew the whole lot. I have had similar performance from this make in the past so I don't regard this as exceptional.
> 
> However, Vanco seem to have drastically changed. Out of the replacement set of 6 tyres, 2 developed large egg shaped lumps on the tyre wall at only about 400 miles. Another 2 developed a peculiar faint ripple pattern across the width of the tyre wall which has been passed as 'probably safe' by an MOT Examiner but they have only done about 1,000 miles so far. So out of 6 tyres, 2 were instant write offs & another 2 have a distinct fault. The tyres were purchased and fitted at two different dealers
> 
> ...



Wow thanks for the Heads up. Like you i have used VANCO on my works vehicle and my motor home for years and could not fault them ... and I am about to renew on the motorhome because of the age of the the tyres  will look at another make now .. sorry you where the test pilot ... thanks again


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Continental Vancos*

Vancos are Continentals motorhome tyres. The difference is a harder rubber compound, designed for the very low mileage of motorhomes, and so to last for many years, mostly garaged. This is not the first bad report of Vancos.......about 12 months ago, a guy reported on here in detail how his whole tread on one Vanco just peeled off on the motorway towards Germany. Could have been very serious, and was not nice anyway, with the time he had to spend on hard shoulder.Cannot see how someone got 75,000 miles on them. I am full time, and so cannot see any point in paying nearly £100 for a tyre. Just fitted two hi fly 200s at £43 each at my local Cabot Tyres, Totterdown Bristol, and so far they seem very good. They are more chunky, so more grip than the Vancos, but still very smooth at higher speeds.......steve Bristol


----------



## sparrks (Dec 22, 2016)

pughed2 said:


> *Vancos are Continentals motorhome tyres.* The difference is a harder rubber compound, designed for the very low mileage of motorhomes, and so to last for many years, mostly garaged. This is not the first bad report of Vancos.......about 12 months ago, a guy reported on here in detail how his whole tread on one Vanco just peeled off on the motorway towards Germany. Could have been very serious, and was not nice anyway, with the time he had to spend on hard shoulder.Cannot see how someone got 75,000 miles on them. I am full time, and so cannot see any point in paying nearly £100 for a tyre. Just fitted two hi fly 200s at £43 each at my local Cabot Tyres, Totterdown Bristol, and so far they seem very good. They are more chunky, so more grip than the Vancos, but still very smooth at higher speeds.......steve Bristol



Vanco 2 are standard fitment on many commercial vans so would be very surprised to find that they are motorhome tyres. 

I fail to see how anyone could get 75k miles on a set without restricting their speed to 30mph.


----------



## malagaoth (Dec 22, 2016)

As some one said earlier it doesnt matter who makes them you have no contract with the manufacurer your point of redress is the person you bought them off it is them that you have a contract with.

Many many moons ago I drove a minimetro (yes that long ago) it came fitted with dunlop SP4 tyres maybe it was my driving style which in those days could best be described as "enthusiastic" but I could completely wreck  the front tyres in less than 1000 miles the tread band would either come away from the carcass or would adopt a serpentine shape other makes of tyres were OK but dunlop sp4s were completely useless on it.
the reason for my telling this story is that it could be - although I dont see how - that vanco tyres as now formulated just dont suit your M'h or driving style.

Although if you are getting 75000plus from them your driving must be very sedate! If I were to get 20 000 from my fronts I would be well pleased (but then I use 'white van' tyres at about £45 each)


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 22, 2016)

Did you use a credit card to buy the tyres?

If so take it up with the card company ...


----------



## mark61 (Dec 23, 2016)

pughed2 said:


> Vancos are Continentals motorhome tyres. The difference is a harder rubber compound, designed for the very low mileage of motorhomes, and so to last for many years, mostly garaged. This is not the first bad report of Vancos.......about 12 months ago, a guy reported on here in detail how his whole tread on one Vanco just peeled off on the motorway towards Germany. Could have been very serious, and was not nice anyway, with the time he had to spend on hard shoulder.Cannot see how someone got 75,000 miles on them. I am full time, and so cannot see any point in paying nearly £100 for a tyre. Just fitted two hi fly 200s at £43 each at my local Cabot Tyres, Totterdown Bristol, and so far they seem very good. They are more chunky, so more grip than the Vancos, but still very smooth at higher speeds.......steve Bristol




Vanco is a range of van tyres made by Continental. The Vanco range includes winter tyres, motorhome tyres, eco tyres, etc.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 23, 2016)

Find it hard to believe getting 75k on Vanco tyres.
I changed the front pair on my previous c class fwd at 20k. Probably could have got another 5k but decided to change them before the winter arrived.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 23, 2016)

Continental are a huge multi national company with a turnover of billions and are based in Germany.
Continental AG - Wikipedia

If you have any problems with tyres then the supplier is the first company to complain to as has been said.If still not satisfied then I'm sure Continental would like to hear about it,they have a comprehensive website.
Continental Corporation -Continental Homepage


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes Totally Agree with above.

I Was actually looking at Continental VANCO tyre's for The Nest back Last year, I liked them,,& To be Fair they was a bit Cheaper too !. I particularly liked the 'Curbing Ring' of reinforcement on the side walls that looked MUCH more effective than Other tyre brands.
But I got a Loan & Went with a set of 7 Michelin Aguilas Camping tyre's in the end. EXTREEMLY HAPPY WITH THEM, Still look BRAND NEW !.


----------



## maingate (Dec 23, 2016)

Fake tyres have been around for a long time. Ten or Fifteen years ago there were a number of heavy duty truck tyres coming in to the UK from Eastern Europe. It turned out that they could take a heavy load but were only for use with low speed trailers (ie, pulled by Tractors) and were death traps at higher speeds.

The fraudsters can fake anything these days and tyres will be easy enough to fake.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2016)

maingate said:


> Fake tyres have been around for a long time. Ten or Fifteen years ago there were a number of heavy duty truck tyres coming in to the UK from Eastern Europe. It turned out that they could take a heavy load but were only for use with low speed trailers (ie, pulled by Tractors) and were death traps at higher speeds.
> 
> The fraudsters can fake anything these days and tyres will be easy enough to fake.



Yep been there had the t/shirt.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 23, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> But I got a Loan & Went with a set of 7 Michelin Aguilas Camping tyre's in the end. EXTREEMLY HAPPY WITH THEM, Still look BRAND NEW !.



Michelin are renown for their longevity and that's what you pay for.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 23, 2016)

Yep,,
Done Thousands of mile on them, Road, Track & Mud, (Although not in Ice or Snow yet.) Would DEFFINATLY have them again.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 23, 2016)

This thread reminds me, I still have some Vanco tyres for sale. Supplied on new van so I'd hope they are genuine. I replaced them with all terrain tyres. 

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/for-sale-wanted/56906-5-continental-vancowinter-2-sale.html


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 23, 2016)

If you have a fault with a tyre , you can refer them to the tyre manufacturers panel who will check them and then tell the company to replace them if it is a manufacturing fault or a case of misuse.. It does work with them and they will give a report. IF THEY ARE STILL GOING. that is.


----------



## ivecotrucker (Dec 23, 2016)

My thanks to you all, some useful information there.

First, let me explain - I said I _would_ have got about 75,000 miles out of my earlier Vancos; I actually changed them at 70,000 miles and I reckoned I could, potentially, have got another 5,000, + or - a bit. Yes, I'm a very steady driver, no harsh braking, accelerating or cornering. 

The advice that the Vanco brand is a Continental product is interesting. Neither tyre dealer/fitter mentioned this, they both said that Vanco WAS the manufacturer and that "...Vanco hardly ever accepted claims of faulty manufacture...". In view of the above comments, I wonder if I have been sold some fakes ? Ummmm.

Ivecotrucker


----------



## maingate (Dec 23, 2016)

Just to give balance to the last post, I have had good service from Kwik Fit over many years and have no complaints of their service and their Staff.

In fact I emailed their Head Office of my appreciation of the Oban branch and their efforts over and above the norm.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 23, 2016)

maingate said:


> Just to give balance to the last post, I have had good service from Kwik Fit over many years and have no complaints of their service and their Staff.
> 
> In fact I emailed their Head Office of my appreciation of the Oban branch and their efforts over and above the norm.



Not the one that tried to put nearly double the correct pressure in my tyres on the one that put the wrong nuts on my exhaust pipe which fell off then. Sorry Maingate but I am with David on this one. If they where as good as they where loud and confident, I would shout their praises from the rooftops.

Richard


----------



## runnach (Dec 23, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> If you have a fault with a tyre , you can refer them to the tyre manufacturers panel who will check them and then tell the company to replace them if it is a manufacturing fault or a case of misuse.. It does work with them and they will give a report. IF THEY ARE STILL GOING. that is.



No idea re that point, and the contract may well be with the supplier. But I imagine Continental will still be interested.

Continental , Michelin , Hankook etc spend millions on research and development, The last thing they want are snide copies which devalues the original product.

If the tyres are original I would think Continental would be interested in the problems. If they are "hooky" given opportunity they will sue the suppliers of a fake product so well worth getting in touch. Afterall that is what you believed you had bought 

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Dec 24, 2016)

To date 60,000 miles on my front tyres, 6mm of tread remaining. Relaxed driving, but being driven around thousands of French roundabouts I expected them to scrub away quicker. Bridgestone, and actually made in Japan.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 24, 2016)

Byronic said:


> To date 60,000 miles on my front tyres, 6mm of tread remaining. Relaxed driving, but being driven around thousands of French roundabouts I expected them to scrub away quicker. Bridgestone, and actually made in Japan.



That's impressive,what's the date on the tyres?


----------



## ricc (Dec 24, 2016)

must admit i always fit whatever budjet tyre the local fitter has got.  once  saw him fit a set of fancy tyres to a porche whilst i was waiting for a puncture repair.

porche ran over some debris in the road and knackered two tyres with less than a miles use.


 even budget tyres from a reputable local shop should be traceble back through an established supplier chain.   whereas "brandnames" off an unknown supplier on the internet probable fell off the back of an unmarked lorry.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 24, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> That's impressive,what's the date on the tyres?



2006, and fitted same year. The best all round tyre in my limited experience, no age or solar cracking. Unlike the original Merc. fitted Uniroyals, cracked and bulged within 4 years @ 25,000 miles with plenty of tread left though.


----------



## jmd100 (Dec 24, 2016)

Have just replaced mine with vanco continental tyres there are different tyres in the range 
Have purchased the motorhome tyres with the side wall strengthened for my 4ton motorhome 
You can get tyres for standard white vans I emailed continental and bought there recommended tyre.
And bought and had them fitted by black circle tyres so far no problem cut down on the road noise 
And drive nicely.


----------



## sparrks (Dec 24, 2016)

One of the front tyres on my van is getting near the legal limit, it is a Vanco tyre I'm looking at replacing the front pair with a different tyre with better grip. My car has Pirelli P7 tyres, fantastic grip especially in the wet, anyone with recommendations from experience for similar performing van tyres?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2016)

alwaysared said:


> Michelin are renown for their longevity and that's what you pay for.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



A tyre that lasts to long has little grip & michelin were never known to hold the road,firestone were miles better.


----------



## malagaoth (Dec 24, 2016)

> anyone with recommendations from experience for similar performing van tyres



As all tyres should come with a sticker which gives ratings for fuel consumption, noise and wet grip it would just be a matter of shopping around until you find a tyre rated A for wet grip.

a well known supplier advertises 
a "value tyre" costing only £59 has a wet grip rating of "B"  and a "C" for fuel consumption 
Michelin agilis (camping) for £119 they are also rated wet grip "B" and a "C" for fuel consumption
 they also list (amongst many others) the Dunlop Econo Drive at £94 and a wet grip rating of "E"

as they say "yer pays yer money and yer takes yer choice" price is apparently no guarantee of performance

Incidentally I have never seen a graded "A" for wet grip van tyre


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2016)

Had michelins on a Rover 2200 tc,couldn't keep it on the corners in the wet and have never used Michelin since if I ever bought a vehicle with them on ,off they came ,hated them.


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2016)

***** said:


> I think you guys are forgetting something. You are not driving a car, but a commercial vehicle and Michelins have always been the number one, for commercials!
> But each to their own!



Michelins still don't give me good grip on my daf or scania unit ,found bridges tones give me good grip in snow and chemical plants I visit,
Do around 60 / 100 k a year


----------



## colinm (Dec 25, 2016)

malagaoth said:


> Incidentally I have never seen a graded "A" for wet grip van tyre



Conti Van Contact 200 are A rated in certain sizes. Continental Van Contact 200 - 195/75R16 | Order Tyres Online from Asda Tyres


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 25, 2016)

The laird said:


> Michelins still don't give me good grip on my daf or scania unit ,found bridges tones give me good grip in snow and chemical plants I visit,
> Do around 60 / 100 k a year



Mitch tyres are made up the road from me in ballymena and i have been in factory doing some painting work ,but would i buy them no and a man i know worked for them and he sold the free set they gave him every year as he would not put them on his car,known here as 30 bob skid wells.


----------



## malagaoth (Dec 25, 2016)

> Conti Van Contact 200 are A rated in certain sizes



well its good to know that it is at least possible to get them in some sizes but perhaps what I should have said is never seen them in my size (obviously I dont spend a lot of time looking at tyres which wont fit)


----------



## maingate (Dec 25, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Mitch tyres are made up the road from me in ballymena and i have been in factory doing some painting work ,but would i buy them no and a man i know worked for them and he sold the free set they gave him every year as he would not put them on his car,known here as 30 bob skid wells.



Dunlop had a big factory not far from me and I worked in it on contract a number of times. They closed it a few years ago. I am certainly not anti Union but it was the arrogant Shop Stewards who closed it. I have never worked anywhere else as bad, they would go on strike or work to rule for the least bit thing.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 25, 2016)

*The cost of tyres*

A few months after purchase on our first European adventure 2 tyres were bought on-route (Belgium) and then again this year (4 years later) they had to be replaced.

INITIAL EXPERIENCE
I had wanted Michelin as they were known to have deeper tread pattern so my innocent thoughts of possible adventures driving in snow or wet mud would also benefit from this.  In addition research and advice advised me that 25000 miles would easily be obtained on michelins.

ON our first excursion over the water during a tyre kicking excercise after stopping in Bruge I noticed a bulge in the sidewall of one rear tyre and a cut in the other that had not been notoiced before - grrrr I said to myself for not recognising this.  Oh well - Europe was known to have cheaper tyres and there was no option really so off to the garage.  After finding a few MH dealers for advice I got to a recommended fitter.

The Belgian garage did not have Michelin of the size I needed and suggested an alternative which was VANCO, a type they fitted to delivery vans and had not qualms about putting them on a MH.  
These stayed on the front wheels only and they experienced a lot during their life with me.  Trips around Scandinavia, over to Hungary, Croatia, Slovenia, down to Greece, along the French coast, up hills, over mountains (Literally), into racing car parks and fields as well as having to withstand off-road adventures occasionally, they endured over 35000 miles and still had about 2.5mm (3000 miles) life in them when I spotted an ebay opportunity and got them replaced with Michelin XC part worn for £70 inc fitting and balancing.

My rear wheels have always had Michelin tyres.  When the above Belgian experience happened the fronts went onto the back as they had 5mm tread  and were the XC variety so built with a stronger sidewall for the higher loads.
These lasted for 3years and 25000 miles approx.  They were replaced with another ebay deal of 2 unused older tyres that had been found stored collecting dust which again I bought for £100 and £20 fitting at my local tyre fitter.

*COSTS*
In 2011 I discovered was that MH tyres were priced between £100 - £125 new.  Options of Michelin XC, Aguila or Continental.

In 2015 prices had increased to be £120 - £145 new.

So what I have experienced is that I can do similar mileage on either Michelin or VANCO.  (30k miles)

New
Had I bought new lets say £120 for one tyre then the cost per mile would be 0.004p/mile, multiplied by 4 = 1.6p / mile (not inc spare)

2nd Hand
£70 per tyre so cost per mile = 0.00233p/mile which equates to 0.933p/mile for all 4 tyres.

*CONCLUSION*

B****r - lost text.  Now Xmas dinner to eat.

Both marques gave similar mileage of over 30k+ miles.
Tyre noise and personal confidence in road traction was indifferent for me.  For others road adhesion only a concern which is debateable.

I have no qualms about using older tyres, experience of Coach tyres and Motorcycles says MH tyres are designed to carry larger loads so you pay for the thicker sidewall and extra casing strands.

For me getting suitable deals for cheaper tyres has been taken at the time they appear not when they are needed so you weigh up the options and make the best of the situation.

Having experienced recently a puncture in brand new pirelli for SWMBO car after only 150 miles then Sods Law cannot be accounted for.  In this case £17 repairable screw hole was culprit. - phew.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 25, 2016)

maingate said:


> Dunlop had a big factory not far from me and I worked in it on contract a number of times. They closed it a few years ago. I am certainly not anti Union but it was the arrogant Shop Stewards who closed it. I have never worked anywhere else as bad, they would go on strike or work to rule for the least bit thing.



There closing the mitch here later this year and said there is a global down turn on tyre sales,what they mean is china poland and others can make them for less.


----------



## malagaoth (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry Stanski but there is no way I would trust  part worn tyres you have absolutely no idea what has happened to them in the past many (most) come of insurance write offs so the tyres could have suffered a heavy impact and although they pass an external visual inspection you have no idea what is going on below the surface.
Maybe I part company with my tyres too redily but unless they are less than half worn if they puncture they are gone - it costs about £7 to get a punctures fixed (and rebalanced) I just buy a new tyre (£45) and once they get down to about 3mm tread they are done - time to get rid.  that couple of square inches of rubber is all that is keeping you in contact with the road and a blow out in a car with low profile tyres is scary enough in a M/h it must be terrifying


----------



## Stanski (Dec 29, 2016)

*Tyre life*



malagaoth said:


> Sorry Stanski but there is no way I would trust  part worn tyres you have absolutely no idea what has happened to them in the past many (most) come of insurance write offs so the tyres could have suffered a heavy impact and although they pass an external visual inspection you have no idea what is going on below the surface....



I fully respect your comments and can understand why you would think this.  For me I find tyres are more robust than one would expect and life has allowed me the opportunity to test this.

Having raced saloon stock cars where tyres get struck and work in a harsh environment very rarely I ever experienced a blowout or deformation of a tyre.  

I have driven normal cars also in quite extreme racing as well as abused them on farmland with no major tyre incident.  

On two occasions I have lost vehicle wheels whilst driving on normal roads (Garage forgot to tighten wheelnuts on one, studs sheered on another), these did make me require the need of a change of underpants as both outcomes could have been much worse.

In another life also I have had both a front blowout and in another incident a rear on my coach, both were traumatic but neither incident put the vehicle in major jeopardy and each journey was completed with only a delay in replacing the wheel.  As a MH is lighter than the coach and thus I would expect it to be easier to manage in a similar situation.



malagaoth said:


> ... Maybe I part company with my tyres too redily but unless they are less than half worn if they puncture they are gone - it costs about £7 to get a punctures fixed (and rebalanced) I just buy a new tyre (£45) and once they get down to about 3mm tread they are done - time to get rid.  that couple of square inches of rubber is all that is keeping you in contact with the road and a blow out in a car with low profile tyres is scary enough in a M/h it must be terrifying



When tyres are low on tread I agree with you a puncture repair is often best not done as it is not cost effective.

Referring to your additional comment I assume you are referring to a car tyre as you quote £45, and as you also make mention of a blow-out, here is my thought on this ( a bit contentious but here it is).  
In a blowout situation the tyre collapses and thus more tread is actually in contact with the ground when needed, and even if no tyre the wheel is still keeping vehicle off the ground and also modern vehicles have power steering making it easier to keep the wheels pointing where you want them so the vehicle is probably in a controllable scenario.  
If the wheel was cornering there is more to worry about as the wheel may not support the aggressive weight/load so could be a problem.  I would expect a MH to be at a slower speed when negotiating a sharp corner so more in control thus less problematic.

If you have ever lost power steering then life becomes a tad difficult with an unexpected excessive effort needed to get the steering to move.  ( have had this happen on more than one occasion ).

Conclusion
From my experience I believe tyres can be trusted as they are designed to be sturdier and stronger to cater for kerb parking, stressful turning and aggressive stones or holes on tardy roads.

Unexpected blow-outs are traumatic when they happen but can be managed and controlled.

The purchase of second hand tyres are viable as an option.

Comments welcome.


----------



## colinm (Dec 29, 2016)

Stanski said:


> The purchase of second hand tyres are viable as an option.
> 
> Comments welcome.



Part worn tyres when sold commercially should meet a set standard, there have been a couple of investigations on BBC programmes, both found the majority of part worn did not meet the standard and a worrying proportion where classified as dangerous.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2016)

colinmd said:


> Part worn tyres when sold commercially should meet a set standard, there have been a couple of investigations on BBC programmes, both found the majority of part worn did not meet the standard and a worrying proportion where classified as dangerous.



Seen the programme and i can say i have had a few which were s--t.


----------



## ricc (Dec 30, 2016)

colinmd said:


> Part worn tyres when sold commercially should meet a set standard, there have been a couple of investigations on BBC programmes, both found the majority of part worn did not meet the standard and a worrying proportion where classified as dangerous.




from memory part of meeting the standard is having something scrawled on the sidewall ... none of the part worn tyres ive ever bought have had this done, so would count as not meeting the standard on a bbc programm setting out to prove part worns were dangerous.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2016)

I agree with most of what you say, apart from the rear tyres part.

I have experienced both front and rear wheel blowouts quite a few times and every time the rear wheel blowout has hardly affected control of the car, whereas front wheel blowouts have very nearly flipped me over.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 30, 2016)

*Speed Kills*

Nearly all the time (even on motorways) I drive at 50-55 mph ...for a few reasons

1 safety (less chance of an accident and any accident would likely have less serious consequences)
2 reduced tyre wear
3 better Fuel consumption

Obviously as traffic or speed limits or road condition/status determine speed is even less

I believe that tyre wall degradation caused by non-movement is the most obvious cause of needing to replace tyres

I was therefore advised to spend less on tyres and replace more regularly !

Our usage profile is somewhat unusual in that 
A) in the summer 6 months we use the MH all the time and move maybe after a 2or3 day stopover.
B) in the winter the MH is stationary in indoor storage


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi gang.
I think we all ultimately do what we feel is a comfortable option when it comes to most things, Especially when it comes to the Safety.
& as such I am relying on say a combination of 2or3 Feet of material to keep Me, Others & in my case My Home of say 4500kg that regularly reaches 50-60MPH in ALL weathers Safe...So I make my Choice & Pay My Money that I'm comfortable is suitable. The same way I would imagine a Rock Climber Spends their money on a Rope !.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 31, 2016)

*Tyre use*


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 1, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Nearly all the time (even on motorways) I drive at 50-55 mph ...for a few reasons
> 
> 1 safety (less chance of an accident and any accident would likely have less serious consequences)
> 2 reduced tyre wear
> ...



As an ex truck driver could I make a plea to you and all the others that drive on motorways at 50 to 55 mph when your vehicle is capable of higher speeds. Please, please take your speed up to, or above, the 56mph permitted to goods vehicles to avoid frustration and the added dangers of having large vehicles overtaking you.


----------



## Stanski (Jan 1, 2017)

*Respect the slower driver*



antiquesam said:


> ... Please, please take your speed up to, or above, the 56mph permitted to goods vehicles to avoid frustration and the added dangers of having large vehicles overtaking you.



My typical speed is often about 56 - 60 for your reason but in response to your request, sorry antiquesam, but NO - As a PSV and HGV driver I have respect for the slower driver.  Slow drivers have their use, they slow traffic down so helping as a kind of moving speed bump.  

Truckers also have to respect other drivers and often don't especially when overtaking other lorries up a hill on motorwaysl.  I offer courtesy when they pass and aid when possible to get them back into lane.  

Although a vehicle can do more, why should it, driving habits in the UK are getting worse, many want to drive beyond the maximum and (younger drivers mainly) have poor regard for the other motorist (or the mature motorist).


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2017)

To much speed these days,the overtakers end up at the undertakers.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 1, 2017)

Stanski said:


> My typical speed is often about 56 - 60 for your reason but in response to your request, sorry antiquesam, but NO - As a PSV and HGV driver I have respect for the slower driver.  Slow drivers have their use, they slow traffic down so helping as a kind of moving speed bump.
> 
> Truckers also have to respect other drivers and often don't especially when overtaking other lorries up a hill on motorwaysl.  I offer courtesy when they pass and aid when possible to get them back into lane.
> 
> Although a vehicle can do more, why should it, driving habits in the UK are getting worse, many want to drive beyond the maximum and (younger drivers mainly) have poor regard for the other motorist (or the mature motorist).



I had a discussion with a tugger friend of mine once. Normally he was a friendly, generous and intelligent person but put him behind a wheel??? He pulled his van with a fairly low powered car so kept his speed well down to save petrol. He was braking no law so did not care how long a queue he had behind him. When I asked him if it was his daughter in labour in one of those cars, would he be happy with me travelling well under the limit in a wide vehicle up front? His wife and daughter took great interest in his answer!

Nobody should be forced to travel at a speed they feel is dangerous but if you are not happy at travelling at motorway speeds, use another road! When in the van I often pulled over to let people overtake. Sometimes good excuse for a cuppa and leg stretch.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 1, 2017)

Stanski said:


> My typical speed is often about 56 - 60 for your reason but in response to your request, sorry antiquesam, but NO - As a PSV and HGV driver I have respect for the slower driver.  Slow drivers have their use, they slow traffic down so helping as a kind of moving speed bump.
> 
> Truckers also have to respect other drivers and often don't especially when overtaking other lorries up a hill on motorwaysl.  I offer courtesy when they pass and aid when possible to get them back into lane.
> 
> Although a vehicle can do more, why should it, driving habits in the UK are getting worse, many want to drive beyond the maximum and (younger drivers mainly) have poor regard for the other motorist (or the mature motorist).


I take your point and wish that the trucks that drive up my backside when I'm struggling a little would take your advice.


----------



## Stanski (Jan 1, 2017)

*TUGGERS and SPEED*



Tbear said:


> .... and intelligent person but put him behind a wheel??? He pulled his van  ....
> 
> .... if you are not happy at travelling at motorway speeds, use another road! ....



Hi Tbear, Happy New Year to you.  Two observations though - 
first is a contradiction - surely a tugger cannot be intelligent - 

second is that a motorway does have a minimum speed limit which allows the slow driver to pootle along, the faster driver needs to respect this.  Noticed an article in the paper during the week that learner drivers may have motorway lessons.  The sooner the better I feel, as I have seen and experienced some horrendous scenarios.

Now as you have reminded me - slow tuggers do annoy me at times, especially on a single road in the summer in the West Country.

Getting back to the OP subject of tyres though - new drivers also should be subjected to a more intensive test that covers tyre inspection, pressures and general car science.  Modern vehicles have so much electronic support systems that many just drive the vehicle without realising what the car is doing to help them.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 1, 2017)

Stanski said:


> Hi Tbear, Happy New Year to you.  Two observations though -
> first is a contradiction - surely a tugger cannot be intelligent -
> 
> second is that a motorway does have a minimum speed limit which allows the slow driver to pootle along, the faster driver needs to respect this.  Noticed an article in the paper during the week that learner drivers may have motorway lessons.  The sooner the better I feel, as I have seen and experienced some horrendous scenarios.
> ...



Happy New Year to you too!

Won't it be wonderful when the cars become intelligent. They will not move unless they are road worthy. They will not tailgate at speed or go fast in thick fog. Jumping a red light will be impossible and won't we all enjoy moaning about the nanny state saving our lives. 

Richard


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 1, 2017)

I travel roughly once a month to Toulouse crossing from the A10 to the A20 from Tours to Chateauroux on the D943, which is mostly single lane. My vehicle is a right hand drive van, so I can only sensibly overtake cars. I find that there are two particular types of French driver. One is the ultra slow, who seem to travel locally and the other is the speedy type who will put themselves in danger to get past you regardless of what is coming in the other direction. The ones that stick to the speed limit I can get on with. Seems the same the world over really. This is from someone who would be described as a white van man if the vans weren't black.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 1, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> I believe that tyre wall degradation caused by non-movement is the most lobvious cause of needing to replace tyres



You may be correct, but really need to quote substansive trusted evidence, if it is a belief just based on personal experience then equally I can state that my personal experience doesn't endorse your conclusion.
The manufacturer fitted tyres lasted 4 years before having to be replaced due to cracking, and a bulges in 2 sidewalls, the van was used on a regular basis ie most days and in the UK only. The replacements have lasted 10 years with no cracking, and yet for 7 months of the year the van moves perhaps 6 times (blow away the cobwebs) the remaining 5 months it's in regular use in the Spanish winter climate.
My 'guess' is that the difference in my experience is down to the tyre manufacturers standards, but I'm not certain, it could be that I wasn't diligent in checking pressures on the original tyres, and I've forgotten this maybe I hit some potholes akin to kerbing and that's how I got the bulges etc etc.


----------



## runnach (Jan 1, 2017)

My thoughts are this , irrespective of the vehicle, how posh or poor the only contact between the vehicle and the road is the tyre. On that basis alone, It seems madness to skimp.

Years go when I worked for Citroen we had a presentation from Michelin very interesting. I think it is fair to say that premium brands we pay for, however they do invest a lot of energy in product design. 

From what I can see, the market is a shifting sand, Early 80's I had a Suzuki motorcycle with Bridgestones. They were awful bordering on lethal in the wet, changed them for Avons what a difference. The irony is today Bridgestones are highly regarded and on the sportier stuff have replaced the iconic Pirelli Phantoms.

On Fiats we used Pirelli brilliant in the dry, Michelins far better in the wet, Firestones and Geat were a waste of time. Dunlops weren't good at anything but weren't by the same token bad either.

Pay your money take the choice.

I spent a brief time driving for DHL and on the sprinters we used vancos, DHL specced them on replacements so I suspect someone had done their homework.

And what you have to remember is on a 3.5 tonne van we were running pretty close to the 3.5 tonne gvw....I never had issue with them although I didn't think they were inspiring in snow.

Yes I would fit them to my camper 

Channa


----------



## Stanski (Jan 1, 2017)

*Tyre tread depth*

Another thought about tyres for comment

Now I reckon there are a few (quite a lot I reckon) of us who might remember when the minimum tyre tread limit came into force in the UK.  1.6mm markers on tyres to help the driver recognise when the tyre is worn to the limit.  Prior to this I think I am right in saying the tyre had to show signs of the tread across all the width.

When I was introduced to HGV and PSV vehicles I was surprised to find the legal limit was 1mm and also tyres could be cut to deepen the tread once worn.

SUGGESTION
Tyre disposal is a problem so here is an idea:  Why not get tyre manufacturers to design a thicker tyre so they last longer for us MH owners.

Could it ever happen!


----------



## Byronic (Jan 1, 2017)

Specific type of tyre that allowed 'Regrooving'. Extra thick tread.


----------



## runnach (Jan 1, 2017)

Stanski said:


> Another thought about tyres for comment
> 
> Now I reckon there are a few (quite a lot I reckon) of us who might remember when the minimum tyre tread limit came into force in the UK.  1.6mm markers on tyres to help the driver recognise when the tyre is worn to the limit.  Prior to this I think I am right in saying the tyre had to show signs of the tread across all the width.
> 
> ...


1mm on a motorcycle which seems daft considering you really do need decent tyres.

I have no evidence, but I suspect the manufacturers re cost of raw materials and design technology search for optimum compounds for performance

Certainly one of the demos from the Michelin man, He used a cross section of a tyre and as load applied to the side walls the foot print increased. He then did the same with a cheap non descript and the centre of the tread lifted ( imagine a lazy .W) The point of course demonstrating how side walls took load. and whilst tyres are round and black it seems they are not all the same. 

Re tyre disposal a few years ago I worked with Brandricks in Birmingham very briefly who were one of the countrys largest in tyre disposal. A lot were used for childrens playground surfaces a filler in the construction industry some were recycled within plastics in car bumpers for example.

Channa


----------



## Stanski (Jan 1, 2017)

*Driver behaviour - europe*

On our travels around Europe I have so far found the behaviour of car drivers in the eastern countries including Greece and Italy especially to be much like a wacky racing style where they have to be first to the traffic lights.

I quite agree with the sentiment that french drivers are more sedate in their habits especially on A roads, but I find them not so polite in or around busy cities as they are much like in UK always in a rush.

In Scandinavia because of the terrain the average speed is much slower (about 40- 50 mph) and you are always looking for larger vehicles coming around the corner or mountain so proceed with caution.

In Ireland there is a nice casual and polite manner from many, but you have to be guarded against some who have the posh car and want to show you they can "do it".

In the UK mayhem reigns around most cities and large towns especially at rush hour, partially I believe as we are becoming an overcrowded country.  

In France and I suspect Spain (never been - will be there in 2 weeks) there is more space and freedom.


----------



## runnach (Jan 1, 2017)

They are standard fit on some Fords Hankook tyres.

A very good friend of mine a recently retired tyre fitter, Swore by Hankook value for money. His wife is a trading standards officer so never any monkey business in what he retailed.

Hankook possibly value for money are a good bet due to their lack at the moment of general strength in marketing the brand

Channa


----------



## runnach (Jan 1, 2017)

I am well aware of that  , but we are talking *ROAD LEGAL * which requires a 1mm tread minimum..,,, The old phantoms re compound were very soft 3000 miles on the back and goosed. Less if you were a rider we shall label as having a spirited riding style 

Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2017)

channa said:


> They are standard fit on some Fords Hankook tyres.
> 
> A very good friend of mine a recently retired tyre fitter, Swore by Hankook value for money. His wife is a trading standards officer so never any monkey business in what he retailed.
> 
> ...



Hankook tyres are made by one of the top makers but in far of lands.


----------



## sparrks (Jan 1, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Hankook tyres are made by one of the top makers but in far of lands.



E for fuel efficiency and C for wet grip, not very good just average


----------



## ricc (Jan 2, 2017)

ive had hancock 4x4 tyres in the past, not noticably any worse than anything else

actually got a matching set of bridgestones on at the moment... 3 of them part used from a tyre dealer on fleabay


tranny needed 2 tyres for mot in autumn, just had the 2 cheapest m&s that next door tyre fitter had in stock


my  driving style doesnt need premium tyres


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jan 2, 2017)

channa said:


> I am well aware of that  , but we are talking *ROAD LEGAL * which requires a 1mm tread minimum..,,, The old phantoms re compound were very soft 3000 miles on the back and goosed. Less if you were a rider we shall label as having a spirited riding style
> 
> Channa



Just a word of caution gained by personal experience. 
Due to a lack of funds, I fitted an old but unused Pirelli Phantom on my CBX 750F's front wheel.
I was told at the time that there could be a problem, if the tyre got to hot while riding on a hot day.

He said that the tyre could heat up more under the surface than is safe & cause an effect much like if you placed an inner tube on the outside of a greased tyre, so making the tyre move sideways across the inner tube in a bend & back causing it to feel like a tank slapper was happening or you suddenly found yourself on knoblies.

Well after some spirited riding around Exmoor/Dartmoor in temps of near 30 deg., that's exactly what happened.

Not ridden much since. I have a 650 dually out back of my garage which is waiting, & if I didn't have my Wife, I'd be back on it tomorrow.:scooter::fun:

Phill


----------

